# Metal head gasket for 1.6 Urgent



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi Everybody!!

We have helped one of our friends in his homemade turbo kit for the ga16, in order to give an idea the car got the following components

Custom tubular turbo header
Mitsubishi Tdo4 (wrx) turbo
WRX subaru top mount intercooler and BOV, fitted as top mount
Two high impendance 420 cc Additional injectors
Msd Dis-2
External coil
act clutch
Lightweight flywheel
stock internals
210 LPH fuel pump
Fuel pressure regulator 1:1 (stock have been removed)

Runing unichip with timing and fueling control, with a turbo module (using a 2,5 absolute map sensor) to controll de aditional injectors on a 3d mapping (by laptop).

Runing 8 psi of boost, and tuned with an NTK wide band O2 sensor, producing nice and clean power.

Downside so far is the head gasket. WE never used the stock one, we receive one made locally, but it did not hold.

This car was tuned N/A first, so the head were resurfaced to increase compresion. The head gasket used was 3 mm width.

No nocking, egt bellow 1250 F (probe on downpipe), A/R ratios 12,5 at 8 psi of boost, on cylinder 4 the head gasket has blown, water getting into cylinder producing misifire and probable overheating troubles.


We need someone who could make an MLS (preffered head gasket) at least 2,5 mm thick (or maybe use two thinner ones)


We need all the help from you guys, pur email is [email protected]

I will post some pics for you, this kit was under 1300 USD

DJ


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kartec said:


> *Hi Everybody!!
> 
> We need someone who could make an MLS (preffered head gasket) at least 2,5 mm thick (or maybe use two thinner ones)
> 
> ...


As far as I know, no one makes a MLS head gasket for a GA16DE. However the stock one holds up to reasonable boost ok. Thick head gaskets are not the way to go with turbo motors, they eliminate quench and are more prone to blowing out.

You might be able to get a copper gasket custom made but they are not really streetable, they will always ooze a small amount of coolent.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try out the OEM one, my has leaked yet and it has 80,000miles on it with ~5lbs of boost. as far as i know, my youngs hasnt had any problems with his either, and he is running 8psi. if u want copper, i think that louis said he could get ahold of some

Louis Anaya
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R Turbo
12.0 @ 118.77 mph
349.6 hp & 301.9 ft/lb 
http://www.turbochargedser.freeservers.com/turbochargedser.html 

SR20 Performance
480-966-SR20
480-966-0100 Fax


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Javier,

Are you still selling your turbo kit?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes, im still thinking about selling it......i wanna start building another car....s13 turbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Do you still have it on the car right now? If you do have you had any problems?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, its still on the car. to date, i have had no problems at all. the car runs really good at night out here in az when the temps start to drop


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

damn... can I visit you when I get mine on? hehehe... 

still waiting on the ecu from JWT w/ the stage 2 program... and the downpipe too!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

sure. stage 2? what are u going to run?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Cometic is a good gasket manufacturer. if u send them an OEM gasket, im sure they can make a multi layer steel gasket for u. i have no idea how much it will cost though.

www.cometic.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *sure. stage 2? what are u going to run? *


no more than 8psi. I'm using the s14 turbo w/ a 97 240sx MAF... same as the Project car. I don't plan on anything higher than that....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

thank you so much for that link, I´ll see what they could do!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *no more than 8psi. I'm using the s14 turbo w/ a 97 240sx MAF... same as the Project car. I don't plan on anything higher than that.... *


Hopefully the stage 2 programming will be finished in the next 2 weeks... This time I have to apologize.. I just haven't had time to get the car down to JWT... Hopefully I will be able to get it down there by wednesday. I've been fighting a flu bug and we had to wait for a couple of parts. Good news though... JWT will also complete the water injection daughter board for the ecu at the same time, so all those that would like to add a Auqamist sytem down the road will have a management system ready to go.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Mike,

That's great to hear! I just talked to Ben down there and he was going to send me the ecu with the 1.6 maf program until the 240 maf one could be finished! But I guess he can just finish it now and send it complete!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *Hey Mike,
> 
> That's great to hear! I just talked to Ben down there and he was going to send me the ecu with the 1.6 maf program until the 240 maf one could be finished! But I guess he can just finish it now and send it complete! *


yeah you might as well hold off a little longer.. since you've waited this long already... I'll make sure I update you as soon as it's available..


----------

